# Wipers stoped working



## Wully (Jan 25, 2021)

Strange one. I was getting my van ready for it’s mot tomorrow decided to change the blades they were working fine put two new blades on filled the water bottle went to check them and nothing. Had a bit of a plaffer to get to the fuses checked then both fine. Any ideas


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 25, 2021)

The motor wheel may be on a dead spot or not touching the contacts in the gearbox, try moving the gear arm coming out the front of the gearbox.


----------



## mjvw (Jan 25, 2021)

Wiper relay.


----------



## Wully (Jan 25, 2021)

It would happen now vans booked in tomorrow pain in the neck finding a place to do mot because of size. Everything was fine nae warning nae noises or intermittent fault just dead. And what’s wae they wee stupid fuses you need hand like a mouse gynaecologist to get to the little bsts.


----------



## Wully (Jan 25, 2021)

Wonder which one is the rely. Took me half an hour to find the fuses still no sure i got the right ones because there’s nothing normal about a A class everything is moved around.


----------



## Wully (Jan 25, 2021)

runnach said:


> There is usually a plastic tool fuse taker ooter within fuse holder area.


 
had a pair of long nose puller outers Terry


----------



## Wully (Jan 25, 2021)

Just my luck vans been sitting on the driveway since September. I usually use the local council for mots but there closed. Finally found a place in paisley but I bet it’s raining tomorrow or I’d just let the mot guy fix it . It’s just getting the thing there.


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 25, 2021)

Tie a bit o string to a blanket and bring it in each window and pull left to right.


----------



## mjvw (Jan 25, 2021)

You might spot the issue better in daylight


----------



## caledonia (Jan 25, 2021)

As Trev says try giving the wiper arms  a wee help to get going.


----------



## Wully (Jan 25, 2021)

Gave that a try tried moving them.  Got the big fuse box cover from the engine compartment got a diagram on back but doesn’t say which one is wiper relay. The diagram is numbered


----------



## Tezza33 (Jan 25, 2021)

There are worse times that it could happen Wully, at 70MPH in the outside lane of the M8 in a thunderstorm springs to mind   
The drive to the MOT station might fix it just find the bumpiest way there, it is surprising how many things stop working while not being used


----------



## caledonia (Jan 25, 2021)

Wully said:


> Gave that a try tried moving them.  Got the big fuse box cover from the engine compartment got a diagram on back but doesn’t say which one is wiper relay. The diagram is numbered


Maybe have a better idea of which fuse is which in the hand book?


----------



## Scotia (Jan 25, 2021)

Wully said:


> It would happen now vans booked in tomorrow pain in the neck finding a place to do mot because of size. Everything was fine nae warning nae noises or intermittent fault just dead. And what’s wae they wee stupid fuses you need hand like a mouse gynaecologist to get to the little bsts.


There is usually a fuse removing tool within the fuse box...a double ended tweezer.


----------



## Scotia (Jan 25, 2021)

Wully said:


> Gave that a try tried moving them.  Got the big fuse box cover from the engine compartment got a diagram on back but doesn’t say which one is wiper relay. The diagram is numbered


Try googling the manufacture of the van thats how i found out the fuse and relay layout on my van.


----------



## Wully (Jan 25, 2021)

Done that sam. Don’t think there’s a relay for the wipers. Seen on a couple of other forums and the Fiat forum it seems to be a problem 

I’ve just went out put ignition on and tried to move them they wouldn't budge an inch so a smack with a hammer tomorrow is in order.  Maybe a new owner will fix the problem.


----------



## Scotia (Jan 25, 2021)

Wully said:


> Done that sam. Don’t think there’s a relay for the wipers. Seen on a couple of other forums and the Fiat forum it seems to be a problem
> 
> I’ve just went out put ignition on and tried to move them they wouldn't budge an inch so a smack with a hammer tomorrow is in order.  Maybe a new owner will fix the problem.


Have they froze in place, not sure what temperature you have there but we didnt get above minus 4 for a couple of days. Try warm water over where the blade arm mounts onto the motor.


----------



## Wully (Jan 25, 2021)

Its been cold but not that bad it was around 6 degrees here today today. the motors tiny and pretty rusted up at the back maybe some waters got at it. I’ll take it off in the morning and run some power directly to it but spray some WD 40 and roll it in sawdust and If rolling it in sawdust doesn’t work then it’s fecckd


----------



## witzend (Jan 25, 2021)

On the X250 its common for the r/h/side wiper shaft to seize where it comes out thru body because water pools in the scuttle and seeps back into van. The wiper controls are done thru the BCM if theres a fault there your talking big bucks


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 25, 2021)

Yes could well be the shaft has siezed, wd them and a tad of low heat from a hair dryer.


----------



## Scotia (Jan 25, 2021)

Wully said:


> Its been cold but not that bad it was around 6 degrees here today today. the motors tiny and pretty rusted up at the back maybe some waters got at it. I’ll take it off in the morning and run some power directly to it but spray some WD 40 and roll it in sawdust and If rolling it in sawdust doesn’t work then it’s fecckd


Try pittin it in  yer smoker better chance o that workin.


----------



## Fazerloz (Jan 25, 2021)

When the shaft seized in mine the motor was that strong it tore the bush in two.


----------



## 2cv (Jan 25, 2021)

Fazerloz said:


> When the shaft seized in mine the motor was that strong it tore it in two.



On my 2cv the motor just started to emit smoke


----------



## Fazerloz (Jan 25, 2021)

2cv said:


> On my 2cv the motor just started to emit smoke



I was surprised  at the damage it did but fortunately i was able to repair everything.


----------



## Robmac (Jan 25, 2021)

witzend said:


> On the X250 its common for the r/h/side wiper shaft to seize where it comes out thru body because water pools in the scuttle and seeps back into van. The wiper controls are done thru the BCM if theres a fault there your talking big bucks



I replaced the BCM on my Renault Master when the wipers failed and it cured the problem.

I got a second hand unit from a dealer and it wasn't that expensive and quite an easy fit. I can't remember the dealer I went to but they specialise in this sort of thing so I can dig out the details if Wully needs to go that way.


----------



## The laird (Jan 25, 2021)

I'd be very surprised if the wiper spindles were seized on wullies van as it's so new ,common on older models for this to happen ,I think it's the motor due to lack of movement
will find out once wully has got further into it as the fuses are ok I'm sure there's no relay as his veh has a bsi unit and relay built in I'm sure


----------



## wildebus (Jan 25, 2021)

Tezza33 said:


> There are worse times that it could happen Wully, at 70MPH in the outside lane of the M8 in a thunderstorm springs to mind
> ....


that happened to me (well at 60MPH on the M4).  Wiper on my Montego decided to carry on over the edge of the Windscreen and drop onto the side window.  Great fun!


----------



## Wully (Jan 25, 2021)

I think come the spring and all these vans that have been layed up for months like mine’s are gonna start getting wee niggling problems.


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 25, 2021)

I warn mine every day, just one hiccup and you of to the van graveyard.


----------



## maingate (Jan 25, 2021)

If you cannot see where you are going, make sure the horn works.


----------



## wildebus (Jan 25, 2021)

Like old times today .. went away in mine, picked up provisions then went into post office without mask.  (totally forgot to put it on!)


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 26, 2021)

wildebus said:


> Like old times today .. went away in mine, picked up provisions then went into post office without mask.  (totally forgot to put it on!)


Bet they thought you were a robber.


----------



## wildebus (Jan 26, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> Bet they thought you were a robber.


Now I know why they were all running away.  
It was quite nice to be out today and not put a mask when picking up shopping (click and collect) and then a walk by the river.


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 26, 2021)

Some day we will all get back to normal whatever that is.


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 26, 2021)

remember in sept you had a problem with the spray pipe pulling of could that be scource of rust ?


----------



## molly 2 (Jan 26, 2021)

Cancel  mot could be anything from bad earth to faulty  wiper switch ask garage to fix it before mot ,it  will be a canbus system so don't go shorting wires out  , first tool could be a laptop


----------



## Phantom (Jan 26, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> Some day we will all get back to normal whatever that is.


Ah yes, that new normal!


----------



## Wully (Jan 26, 2021)

rugbyken said:


> remember in sept you had a problem with the spray pipe pulling of could that be scource of rust ?



had a wee look at that ken. fixed the washer and the washers are still working I’ll need to have a look this morning but it is very close to a drip edge that runs round the top of the letterbox I mean bonnet.


----------



## mfw (Jan 26, 2021)

Took mine for MOT other day and the horn was working not very well tester got a couple of peeps out of it and then it went dead fortunately he didn't charge me so need to sort although i think it is the relay hopefully the one near the fuse in box but we will see


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jan 26, 2021)




----------



## witzend (Jan 26, 2021)

Fazerloz said:


> When the shaft seized in mine the motor was that strong it tore the bush in two.


Mine did the same broke the alloy linkage. When I'd removed it I couldn't move the shaft with a spanner when held in a vice 
I wonder how Wully got on today ?


----------



## Wully (Jan 26, 2021)

Cancelled MOT till next week it’s been bucketing down here all day so never really bothered. Lifted bonnet shook my head put my hand on my chin closed bonnet had a cup of tea. According to garage they do lots of wiper motors on Fiats and pugs round about that year. Just gonna let the garage fix it when I can get a dry day to get it over too them. An A class is really hard to get at stuff but this motor is probably the easiest thing on the whole van to get at bolts are right at front as soon as you open the letterbox they call a bonnet.


----------



## RoaminRog (Jan 26, 2021)

Wully said:


> Cancelled MOT till next week it’s been bucketing down here all day so never really bothered. Lifted bonnet shook my head put my hand on my chin closed bonnet had a cup of tea. According to garage they do lots of wiper motors on Fiats and pugs round about that year. Just gonna let the garage fix it when I can get a dry day to get it over too them. An A class is really hard to get at stuff but this motor is probably the easiest thing on the whole van to get at bolts are right at front as soon as you open the letterbox they call a bonnet.


Good luck Wully.


----------



## Fazerloz (Jan 26, 2021)

witzend said:


> Mine did the same broke the alloy linkage. When I'd removed it I couldn't move the shaft with a spanner when held in a vice
> I wonder how Wully got on today ?



Out of curiosity how much did it all cost. If you can remember.


----------



## The laird (Jan 26, 2021)

Fttu


----------



## 2cv (Jan 26, 2021)

Wully said:


> Cancelled MOT till next week it’s been bucketing down here all day so never really bothered. Lifted bonnet shook my head put my hand on my chin closed bonnet had a cup of tea. According to garage they do lots of wiper motors on Fiats and pugs round about that year. Just gonna let the garage fix it *when I can get a dry day to get it over too them*. An A class is really hard to get at stuff but this motor is probably the easiest thing on the whole van to get at bolts are right at front as soon as you open the letterbox they call a bonnet.



Just a few months should be ok.


----------



## Tezza33 (Jan 26, 2021)

Wully said:


> An A class is really hard to get at stuff but this motor is probably the easiest thing on the whole van to get at bolts are right at front as soon as you *open the letterbox they call a bonnet.*


I get constantly reminded by Maggy about the pain of childbirth and the comparison with the size of the baby's head and its main exit, she has never tried to change the engine battery on an A class


----------



## witzend (Jan 26, 2021)

Fazerloz said:


> Out of curiosity how much did it all cost. If you can remember.


I did it myself from memory £80 + for the complete oem unit but looks like compatible parts on ebay are available remember they are  handed








						FITS CITROEN RELAY 2006-2019 NEW FRONT WIPER MOTOR & LINKAGE MECHANISM ASSEMBLY  | eBay
					

CITROEN RELAY ,FIAT DUCATO & PEUGEOT BOXER 2006-2019. CITROËN RELAY Bus 2.2 HDi 100 04.06 - 74 101 2198 Bus. CITROËN RELAY Bus 2.2 HDi 120 04.06 - 88 120 2198 Bus. CITROËN RELAY Van 2.2 HDi 100 04.06 - 74 101 2198 Box.



					www.ebay.co.uk


----------



## argoose (Jan 27, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> Bet they thought you were a robber.


Takes me back. When I was posted to Tidworth, Friday afternoon in Lloyds bank would see a queue of about ten squaddies, all with guns, waiting to withdraw cash for the weekend. No one batted an eyelid, it was like a scene from Airplane, all queuing to rob the bank


----------



## Scotia (Jan 27, 2021)

Wully said:


> Done that sam. Don’t think there’s a relay for the wipers. Seen on a couple of other forums and the Fiat forum it seems to be a problem
> 
> I’ve just went out put ignition on and tried to move them they wouldn't budge an inch so a smack with a hammer tomorrow is in order.  *Maybe a new owner will fix the problem.*


I presume a new kitchen was fitted then!?


----------



## The laird (Jan 27, 2021)

Did the hammer rectify the failure


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jan 27, 2021)

The laird said:


> Did the hammer rectify the failure



Mebbe he's slipped and knocked himself out on the ice, Gordon?
Or the van letterbox dropped on his 'heid' ?!


----------



## Scotia (Jan 27, 2021)

I think he has eaten the pineapple.


----------



## Wully (Jan 27, 2021)

Na not even bothered about it I’ll fix it when I can be bothered. More important things to do like building my man cave garden pub. Had a right few lengths of 4 by 2 timber and a few 18mm ply sheets lying around so the ocd kicked in and I got distracted building a pub. be opened for Friday


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 27, 2021)

Wully said:


> Na not even bothered about it I’ll fix it when I can be bothered. More important things to do like building my man cave garden pub. Had a right few lengths of 4 by 2 timber and a few 18mm ply sheets lying around so the ocd kicked in and I got distracted building a pub. be opened for Friday


Robs left for your house now, pub was the trigger word.


----------



## Scotia (Jan 27, 2021)

Wully said:


> Na not even bothered about it I’ll fix it when I can be bothered. More important things to do like building my man cave garden pub. Had a right few lengths of 4 by 2 timber and a few 18mm ply sheets lying around so the ocd kicked in and I got distracted building a pub. be opened for Friday


Think my bar has a beer delivery on Friday.


----------



## Wully (Jan 27, 2021)

Think my bar is getting a beer delivery Friday. Ooohh ooohh cheesy banquet


----------



## Scotia (Jan 27, 2021)

Wully said:


> Think my bar is getting a beer delivery Friday. Ooohh ooohh cheesy banquet


Will ye be doing a Zoom link from the bar on Saturday?


----------



## Wully (Jan 27, 2021)

Ill be lying back in the hot tub wae a big cigar and a big glass of something I’m sure they don’t want to see that.


----------



## vanmandan (Jan 27, 2021)

Haw Wully....are you gettin' yer MOT at Roadside Services in Paisley ??
they've been my MOT guys for the past 13 years..... the boss Davie's a real good guy... honest & straight.
if it's only going to take a few hours....Let Me Entertain You while you wait.....
lunch up the Braes ??
Paisley folk ain't called Buddies without good reason.
I'm parked up at a pal's house in Elderslie & ain't exactly busy righr now.....just say the word.
ciao, Dan.


----------



## Wully (Jan 27, 2021)

Cheers Dan it’s good to hear from you. I was just thinking about you the other day and if you were tucked up somewhere safe So good to here that you are. It is Roadside in paisley who are doing the van he came recommended by someone and comes across a decent guy. My mum and all my family still Live in paisley. Give us a pm when all this crap gets straightened out I’ll meet you up at the duck bay for a night.


----------



## Wully (Jan 28, 2021)

Big job this opened the bonnet again sprayed everything related to the wiper motor fixings and all grubbings that might have to come off with a bit release oil I’ll do this every couple of days until van reaches garage hopefully should make everything that needs to be removed come off easily.


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 28, 2021)

Wully said:


> Big job this opened the bonnet again sprayed everything related to the wiper motor fixings and all grubbings that might have to come off with a bit release oil I’ll do this every couple of days until van reaches garage hopefully should make everything that needs to be removed come off easily.


Dont get to much oil on you hands or you will not be able to open the front door to get in.


----------



## witzend (Jan 29, 2021)

Wully said:


> Just my luck vans been sitting on the driveway since September. I usually use the local council for mots but there closed. Finally found a place in paisley but I bet it’s raining tomorrow or I’d just let the mot guy fix it . It’s just getting the thing there.


Copied from the Chausson forum.



> Be very aware, I just collected my 640 from Lowdhams Newark where I took it for habitation check and service yesterday. On the way home to Northampton I was stopped by the Police and explained the reason for my journey. my wife and I were immediately issued with a two hundred pound fine each as the Police said that this was not an essential journey even though I explained that I would lose my warrenty if the hat check was not carried out. It has turned out to be a very expensive service.


From the person fined.


> Thx for feedback, I have spoken to the justice dept today, they have been very clear the MH is considered as a secondary vehicle in 99% of cases and therefore if you own a primary other vehicle it is illegal to visit a dealership for any reason. Dealers are only allowed to carry out essential safety work by law, that does not include MOT or checks. Some dealers are ignoring this apparently but the ministry of Transport is carrying out checks to check on dealers of HGVs, PSVs and class 4 vehicle's (MH)


So after reading this unless its your only form of transport you shouldn't be taking it anywhere ?


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jan 29, 2021)

witzend said:


> Copied from the Chausson forum.
> 
> 
> From the person fined.
> ...



If I was the OP I would be legally challenging this.
Is there a law actually stating you can't use a moho as regular transport during a pandemic?!

There are plenty of people out there using their moho as either their primary or secondary vehicle regularly.
Looks to me like a case of 'easy target' by the police.

How many households have more than one 'vehicle' in regular use?! Partner's vehicles, kids living at home vehicles, etc.
We had a petrol-head neighbour (gone now) who owned at least 6 cars all in regular daily use! He used whichever he fancied at the time.
All serviced, mot'd, taxed. Is there a law that says if you need to go and collect essential food shopping it has to be in a car?!

Wonder how many folk in ordinary cars/vans are pulled over and fined in the same way?
My guess would be very few in comparison.

We had a problem with our only car a few weeks before Christmas which put it out of action for a while.
Had to use the camper for essential shopping.
It would not have gone down quietly if I'd been pulled over and fined on that occasion!!!


----------



## Scotia (Jan 29, 2021)

Just been speaking to the guy who does my control panels asking when he was delivering the panel. He said he is needing a headed letter from me to deliver the panel here as the police in Livingston have been sitting in the carpark watching where the people were going.also pulling over cars randomly.  One guy who went to Halfords was issued a fine as what he purchased was not essential.


----------



## witzend (Jan 29, 2021)

A neighbour was fined because he lives within 1 mile of a Sainsbury store and drove 8 mls to shop at Morrisons where he normally goes


----------



## mark61 (Jan 29, 2021)

We'll have to see if these fines stand up in court. If they even get that far, for whatever reason.


----------



## yeoblade (Jan 29, 2021)

mark61 said:


> We'll have to see if these fines stand up in court. If they even get that far, for whatever reason.


Are these fines a fixed penalty notice type fine?  or you have the option to not accept it and take it to court, ?


----------



## mark61 (Jan 29, 2021)

yeoblade said:


> Are these fines a fixed penalty notice type fine?  or you have the option to not accept it and take it to court, ?


I believe FPN's can be appealed or rejected by replying with a request for a trial, something like that.

I'll check up properly if/when I get one.


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 29, 2021)

I travel 4/5 miles to shop in Templepatrick rather than cross the rd to tesco which is jammed full of folk and their food is not fit for a dog never mind over priced.


----------



## mark61 (Jan 29, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> I travel 4/5 miles to shop in Templepatrick rather than cross the rd to tesco which is jammed full of folk and their food is not fit for a dog never mind over priced.


 Spreader!


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jan 29, 2021)

@mark61 @yeoblade - yes, the fines are issued as Fixed Penalty Notices.

I would tentatively say that the sort of fines mentioned above re getting work done on a camper etc, could probably be challenged.
At the end of the day it's up to the individual. There does seem to be room for a lot of discretion between area police forces in how they interpret the new covid rules. If you're worried about whether you're doing the right thing, then best to check with your local police force to see what they would recommend?

See extract below from the gov.uk latest guidelines.

*Work*
You can only leave home for work purposes where it is unreasonable for you to do your job from home. This includes, *but is not limited to*, people who work within critical national infrastructure, construction or manufacturing that require in-person attendance

*Volunteering*
You can also leave home to provide voluntary or charitable services. You must volunteer from home unless it is not reasonably possible for you to do so.

*Essential activities*
You can leave home to buy things at shops *or obtain services where necessary*. You may also leave your home to do these things on behalf of a disabled or vulnerable person or someone self-isolating.

*Further reasonable excuses*
There are further reasonable excuses. For example, *you may leave home to fulfil legal obligations*, or to carry out activities related to buying, selling, letting or renting a residential property, for the purpose of picketing, or where it is reasonably necessary for voting in an election or referendum. See guidance for political parties on campaigning during the national lockdown.

*Travel*
You must not leave your home unless you have a reasonable excuse (for example, for work or education purposes).

If you need to travel you should stay local. This means you should avoid travelling outside of your village, town or the part of a city where you live. You should reduce the number of journeys you make overall.

The list of reasons you can leave your home and local area include, *but are not limited to*:

work, where you cannot reasonably work from home
accessing education and for caring responsibilities
visiting those in your support bubble – or your childcare bubble for childcare
visiting hospital, GP and other medical appointments or visits where you have had an accident or are concerned about your health
*buying goods or services that you need, but this should be within your local area wherever possible*
outdoor exercise. This should be done locally wherever possible, but you can travel a short distance within your area to do so if necessary (for example, to access an open space)
attending the care and exercise of an animal, or veterinary services
If you need to travel, walk or cycle where possible, and plan ahead and avoid busy times and routes on public transport. This will allow you to practise social distancing while you travel.

Avoid car sharing with anyone from outside your household or your support bubble. See the guidance on car sharing.

If you need to use public transport, you should follow the safer travel guidance.


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 29, 2021)

Ok im going picketing, no mention of distance. 
Anyway no Police bothering here and last night 2 peoples went into shop with no masks, wife says its always men betreen 16 and 50 ish do this.
Shop assistants dont say a word in case they get their heads stoved in.


----------



## GWAYGWAY (Jan 31, 2021)

Bad earth, often happens and usually stops the park position. Put an auxiliary earth wire to chassis, the motor is permanent live with the ignition on so it depends on the earth to move and park.


----------



## Wully (Feb 1, 2021)

Right all the sleuths out there need one of these not really looked yet just took it off of but there’s a good chance one of you will know where to get this. O piece of advice anything with a motor in it don’t hit it with a hammer there’s a magnet inside the motor when I opened it it was shattered don’t know if it was like that or I done it smacking it with a hammer a couple of times anyway it’s 100% fekd now  so need a new one.


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 1, 2021)

I have no idea why people insist on smacking electrical thing, electrons dont feel pain.


----------



## Wully (Feb 1, 2021)

Don’t tell me yer granny didny have a black and white telly that needed a thump noo an again. Come on Trev I had you and Terry tezza as favourites to know where to get one of these.


----------



## The laird (Feb 1, 2021)

Is this it might be worth a call


----------



## molly 2 (Feb 1, 2021)

I read on  M Fun a couple took their  van for a hab check  as it was needed to keep  warranty  on going  . They were stopped and fined  £ 200 each   as it was not a necessary  journey,


----------



## Tezza33 (Feb 2, 2021)

Can you post a photo showing the whole motor?
A picture like this will make it easier to identify


----------



## Wully (Feb 2, 2021)

Hi Terry knew you were the man.


----------



## Wully (Feb 2, 2021)

Hi Terry I’ve seen loads on internet that look similar but I’m not sure if it has to be the exact same. What’s doing my head in is the plug and the wiring it’s probably getting that to Mach up perfect if I’m doing it myself. Don’t really want to start chopping wires.


----------



## The laird (Feb 2, 2021)

Wully said:


> Right all the sleuths out there need one of these not really looked yet just took it off of but there’s a good chance one of you will know where to get this. O piece of advice anything with a motor in it don’t hit it with a hammer there’s a magnet inside the motor when I opened it it was shattered don’t know if it was like that or I done it smacking it with a hammer a couple of times anyway it’s 100% fekd now  so need a new one.
> Dont think hitting it with a 14llb sledge hammer helped it don't think you done that damage wully
> View attachment 92284


----------



## Tezza33 (Feb 2, 2021)

Wully said:


> Hi Terry I’ve seen loads on internet that look similar but I’m not sure if it has to be the exact same. What’s doing my head in is the plug and the wiring it’s probably getting that to Mach up perfect if I’m doing it myself. Don’t really want to start chopping wires.


I can find loads but you would have to chop wires, it might be worth asking on here, they might be able to help
About Us (italtergi.it) 

There is a form you can fill in 



I will keep looking


----------



## The laird (Feb 2, 2021)

Hey wully when are we going on the payroll auld guys like terry n me pulling hair ( well I can) trying to locate this


----------



## Wully (Feb 2, 2021)

Got this back from £380 + £10 delivery about 3 weeks. I know they have to make a profit but that’s mental.


----------



## Wully (Feb 2, 2021)

Hi Terry contacted them yesterday they just pointed me in the direction of Dethleffs. contacted travelworld they quoted £380 .

it did give some more numbers


----------



## Tezza33 (Feb 2, 2021)

£380, it is steep but not surprising, I cannot find anything about it being fitted to other vehicles which always pushes prices up, if I went to a Hymer Dealer for a wiper motor for mine it would probably be a similar price but you can usually find anything cheaper if it is fitted as standard on the base vehicle


----------



## Wully (Feb 2, 2021)

Never ordered it yet but will probably end up biting the bullet. I can’t see any difference in the other ones I’m finding on internet with same fitting points only difference I can see is the plug. Is it the usual thing put the word motorhome in the mix and it doubles trebles the price. O well the motorhome fund is pretty heathy. But I swear the next motorhome salesman or anybody who has anything to do with them is getting there arse felt if they ever need a roofing job done.


----------



## The laird (Feb 2, 2021)

Wully said:


> Never ordered it yet but will probably end up biting the bullet. I can’t see any difference in the other ones I’m finding on internet with same fitting points only difference I can see is the plug. Is it the usual thing put the word motorhome in the mix and it doubles trebles the price. O well the motorhome fund is pretty heathy. But I swear the next motorhome salesman or anybody who has anything to do with them is getting there arse felt if they ever need a roofing job done.


A few cracks gonna need plastering I think


----------



## Bigshug (Feb 2, 2021)

I don’t know if it is just the photies, but the two photies seem to show different plugs. So you might need to swap pluga anyway.


----------



## Wully (Feb 2, 2021)

Well



 spotted Shug they do look different in those photos. I’ve went back had a look and they are identical even the wire colouring matches up. You had me sweating there.


----------



## Fazerloz (Feb 2, 2021)

I know this is expensive but does look like the same plug. Could it help to find a cheaper one  comparing base models.








						FRONT WIPER MOTOR FOR MERCEDES SPRINTER VW LT II 2D1955119  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for FRONT WIPER MOTOR FOR MERCEDES SPRINTER VW LT II 2D1955119 at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products!



					www.ebay.co.uk


----------



## st3v3 (Feb 2, 2021)

Wiper Motor 2D1955119 OE Number buy online (onlinecarparts.co.uk)

I'd make that fit if it isn't quite right. Get a decent auto sparky on it and it'll be peanuts.

I'm sure DeFluffs haven't made their own motor, just used something off the shelf


----------



## yeoblade (Feb 2, 2021)

Absolutely, I had to replace a door lock on a Porsche I had, around £300, found that the Audi one was the same part at less than half price. that'll be Porsche Tax or Value Added Dethleths Tax ( VADT)


----------



## Pauljenny (Feb 2, 2021)

Tezza33 said:


> There are worse times that it could happen Wully, at 70MPH in the outside lane of the M8 in a thunderstorm springs to mind
> The drive to the MOT station might fix it just find the bumpiest way there, it is surprising how many things stop working while not being used


Very true Terry.
That explains why I stopped taking the Viagra.


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 2, 2021)

Any motor will do if you sort the wiring and re drill the mounting holes.


----------



## Wully (Mar 29, 2021)

Back to this saga. New wiper motor came Friday fitted it still nowt. So went back started at stalk  right through the whole system anyway found this relay. Do yoo think it’s knackred. obviously the  damage caused by water from o loose pipe in the screen washer.  Now to find one of these without going through the same rigma role as finding wiper motor.


----------



## The laird (Mar 29, 2021)

**** wully that's been well drenched eh


----------



## Wully (Mar 29, 2021)

It’s not sealed very well. But it was right in the firing line of a loose washer pipe that I fixed last year. Pain in the bahooky but at least I know what the problem was. And I never hit it with a hammer.


----------



## Scotia (Mar 29, 2021)

The resistor on the left hand side looks as if the wire has eroded, look for a resistor colour chart to find out what the one fitted is and replace or take into an electronics shop the resistors will be pennies they may even fit for you if you don't have a solder iron, worth a try. p.s. top gear in the highlands was on last night you mentioned you passed them last week,


----------



## Wully (Mar 29, 2021)

I’ve got a big mate who fixes all these flat screen TVs and stuff.  I’ll let him have a look at it Sam. I’m crap with electrics so better letting him do it. I’ve found one on a foreign website can’t make head nor tails of it.  Anybody make heads or tails of this.  https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=i&url=https://archiwum.allegro.pl/oferta/modul-sterownik-wycieraczek-camper-kamper-kemping-i7707844006.html&psig=AOvVaw00N8K3zcAhbyhIHAc2j7Pt&ust=1617131756960000&source=images&cd=vfe&ved=0CA0QjhxqFwoTCLj0-ryb1u8CFQAAAAAdAAAAABAI   I think it’s Polish


----------



## Scotia (Mar 29, 2021)

Wully said:


> I’ve got a big mate who fixes all these flat screen TVs and stuff.  I’ll let him have a look at it Sam. I’m crap with electrics so better letting him do it. I’ve found one on a foreign website can’t make head nor tails of it.  Anybody make heads or tails of this.  https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=i&url=https://archiwum.allegro.pl/oferta/modul-sterownik-wycieraczek-camper-kamper-kemping-i7707844006.html&psig=AOvVaw00N8K3zcAhbyhIHAc2j7Pt&ust=1617131756960000&source=images&cd=vfe&ved=0CA0QjhxqFwoTCLj0-ryb1u8CFQAAAAAdAAAAABAI   I think it’s Polish


Giving it some polish may waterproof it.


----------



## trevskoda (Mar 29, 2021)

Tie some string to the wipers and bring in each side window, grasp in your teeth and nod left to right.


----------



## Scotia (Mar 29, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> Tie some string to the wipers and bring in each side window, grasp in your teeth and nod left to right.


I had to do that through Glencoe one snowy December night, the  passenger had one end I had the other it was a very slow drive.


----------



## witzend (Mar 29, 2021)

Wully said:


> Anybody make heads or tails of this.  https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=i&url=https://archiwum.allegro.pl/oferta/modul-sterownik-wycieraczek-camper-kamper-kemping-i7707844006.html&psig=AOvVaw00N8K3zcAhbyhIHAc2j7Pt&ust=1617131756960000&source=images&cd=vfe&ved=0CA0QjhxqFwoTCLj0-ryb1u8CFQAAAAAdAAAAABAI   I think it’s Polish


Google translated it for me says the offer is out of date it was 130 ztly


----------



## Wully (Mar 29, 2021)

witzend said:


> Google translated it for me says the offer is out of date it was 130 ztly


Thanks 130 polish groats is £24. Now I’d have had that. Sitting here with some WD40 and a few cotton buds it’s cleaned up pretty decent looks like it just needs one joint soldering


----------



## The laird (Mar 29, 2021)

Wully maybe I'm thick but can you no put it in the smoker at a certain temp for 30 mins or so and c if it's done


----------



## Scotia (Mar 29, 2021)

The laird said:


> Wully maybe I'm thick but can you no put it in he smoker at a certain temp for 30 mins or so and c if it's done


Ye forgot the salt rub.


----------



## Wully (Mar 29, 2021)

If I had a soldering iron I’d have a go at this myself.


----------



## The laird (Mar 29, 2021)

_what do you use on roofs to seal  Asphalt _


----------



## Wully (Mar 29, 2021)

A Doctored torch like a flame thrower I have a couple of electric heat guns for lead but they are too powerful.. ill give it to the guy who fixes laptops and phones he should have the finesse to fix it.


----------



## Wully (Mar 29, 2021)

Thing cleaned up alright quite obvious the break. Hope if that’s soldered or maybe the wee resistor or whatever it is replaced that it works. Even if it dose I’ll order a new one just in case it packs up on a trip


----------



## witzend (Mar 30, 2021)

Wully said:


> Thing cleaned up alright quite obvious the break. Hope if that’s soldered or maybe the wee resistor or whatever it is replaced that it works. Even if it dose I’ll order a new one just in case it packs up on a trip


I got this reply from the manufacturer in Italy this morning so if you do get a new one this might help
https://www.dethleffs.co.uk/dealers/

 Our code C12.005759 corresponds to Dethleffs code *E459057*


----------



## Wully (Apr 1, 2021)

I’m determined to get too the bottom of this. After checking the board and finding one of the wee relays water damaged and one of the pins broken I’ve ordered two from RS components £3 each arriving today so will find out if that’s the bug in the system.


----------



## Scotia (Apr 1, 2021)

Mend and make do, love it.


----------



## Wully (Apr 1, 2021)

Yeee haaaa sorted £2.70p relay that did not show on the plug in diagnostic. Just need some rain


----------



## Pauljenny (Apr 1, 2021)

End of saga, Wully..?
Just read your post with the word , "Finesse", in ..
Not a word that appears too often on WC website.

How are we going to fill our time in, now that you've sorted this out..?
I think I'll take up knitting.


----------



## Wully (Apr 1, 2021)

Paul you could find a white painted rock and do a bit of fishing.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Apr 1, 2021)




----------

